
Show HN: AWS IOT embedded client ported to ios which can run on ipad/iphone - atulcst
https://github.com/atulkum/aws_iot_ios
======
atulcst
One of the sample example is ported to ios. You can get more info from
here.[https://github.com/aws/aws-iot-device-sdk-
embedded-C/blob/ma...](https://github.com/aws/aws-iot-device-sdk-
embedded-C/blob/master/README.md)

------
natch
What does this do?

